# Variador de motores AC



## williamston (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Estoy diseñando un control climático para un invernadero, y entre otras cosas voy a usar unos ventiladores de corriente alterna, de 220v y unos 45w de potencia.

Se que se puede realizar un control de la velocidad de los motores cc usando pwm, pero no creo que pueda usar esta tecnica con los motores ac. El sistema esta basado en la plataforma arduino, concretamente Arduino mega.

Me gustaría poder controlar electronicamente la velocidad de los ventiladores, para poder ajustarla a voluntad mediante software y que cada vez que se ponga en marcha lo haga mediante una "rampa" con el fin de minimizar el ruido.

conoceis algun integrado que lo facilite? algun circuito que pueda usar de referencia? 


muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2009)

Si los motores son de corriente alterna debes manejarlos con un "Variador de frecuencia".
Busca información en el Foro.
Te aclaro que NO es un proyecto fácil de llevar a cabo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


----------



## Cacho (Nov 21, 2009)

¿Y algo tipo un dimmer? Son motores de poca potencia (45W)
Un DIAC, un TRIAC y a romperse la cabeza para controlar eso con una compu 

Supongo que andará, quizá salvando alguna componente cochina que introduzcan los motores (esa fea costumbre que tienen de no ser puramente resistivos...). Podés hacer (o comprar) un circuito de dimmer "común" y probar.
Si anda como querés (y como supongo), a darle con la interfaz.

Saludos


----------



## williamston (Nov 23, 2009)

muchisímas gracias, investigare por ahi con lo que me habeis dicho!


----------



## PEBE (Abr 13, 2010)

Yo tengo un problema , debo variar la velocidad de un motor monofasico pero mi profe dice que es a fuerza con un "variador de frecuencia2 como dice fogonazo jeje y presisamente pense en un dimmer, pero no se si funcione. ¿es verdad que a fuerza se debe utilizar el variador de frecuencia? (que por cierto dicen que es "carisimo" la verdad no se)Les agradezco sus consejos o comentarios.Un saludo

Algo que me molesta es que mis profes son algo apaticos y cuando les comentas alguna solucion poco ortodoxa te tiran como tonto o locoy se cierran a las posibilidades,por favor ayudenme a quitarles su apatia, jeje (o sera que de verdad hay soluciones un poco imposibles?no creo.)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2010)

Solo los motores de inducción de pequeños ventiladores (poca potencia) pueden variarse con resistencia en serie , capacitor en serie , inductor en serie o dimmer, pero si la potencia es levemente mayor (ventilador industrial o lavarropas) ya necesitás un variador que seguramente sea de 10 a 20 veces mas caro que el motor .

Suerte!


----------



## PEBE (Abr 14, 2010)

Oo ya, gracias ,diste en el clavo!!!, lo que pasa es que debo hacer un proyecto y este debe ser necesariamente con desechos de electrodomesticos y pues mis motores no son de mucha potencia de hecho son precisamente de ventiladores comunes y cosas asi, entonces crees que un dimmer me pueda ayudar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo los motores de inducción de pequeños ventiladores (poca potencia) pueden variarse con resistencia en serie , capacitor en serie , inductor en serie o dimmer, pero si la potencia es levemente mayor (ventilador industrial o lavarropas) ya necesitás un variador


----------



## PEBE (Abr 16, 2010)

Ok, entonces comenzare a hacer el dimmer


----------



## Dano (Abr 16, 2010)

PEBE dijo:


> Ok, entonces comenzare a hacer el dimmer




Hacer? vas y lo compras y el decis al profe que sale mas barato comprarlo que hacerlo en ese caso 


Saludos


----------



## DANDY (Abr 30, 2010)

aqui hay un variador de frecuencia bien sencillo de realizar

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/turbo/turbo.htm


----------



## inizul (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola a todos.
En vez de realizar un variador de frecuencia, un motor de Ac convencional se puede regular mediante un dimmer.
Un ejemplo lo tienes en:
http://txapuzas.blogspot.com/2010/06/regulador-de-potencia-por-triac-para.html

Espero que te sirva


----------



## DANDY (Oct 6, 2010)

inizul dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> En vez de realizar un variador de frecuencia, un motor de Ac convencional se puede regular mediante un dimmer.
> Un ejemplo lo tienes en:
> http://txapuzas.blogspot.com/2010/06/regulador-de-potencia-por-triac-para.html
> ...




ese solo sirve para motores universales mas no para los de tipo jaula de ardilla


----------



## inizul (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola DANDY

Desde luego, tienes toda la razón.  
El paperDimmer es simplemente un regulador de tensión. 
Para regular la velocidad de un motor de jaula de ardilla se necesita un variador de frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## Quyque82 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola. En las aspiradoras caseras usan un circuito bastante simple. Creo que es lo que dice inizul en su último mensaje. (claro. no es un motor de jaula de ardilla)...


----------



## ivan03488 (May 10, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si los motores son de corriente alterna debes manejarlos con un "Variador de frecuencia".
> Busca información en el Foro.
> Te aclaro que NO es un proyecto fácil de llevar a cabo.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/



hola fogonazo, yo tengo un problema similar, pero no voy a poder escaparme de usar un variador de frecuencia, ya que el motor que voy a tener que usar es de 1, 2 o 3 hp y por lo que vi no tengo otra.

la pregunta seria, por lo que vi en ese variador que citaste vos, tiene las 3 faces. Para usarlo en un motor monofásico solo tengo que tomar una face y tierra? o tengo que hacer alguna modificación al circuito?

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2015)

No , no se puede , vas a tener que reemplazar los motores por trifásicos


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2015)

Normalmente los motores monofásicos vienen hasta 2HP, estas seguro que es de 3Hp???
Lo que si podes es poner motores trifásicos en una  línea monofásica motoress trifásico hasta 3HP
Es decir que se alimenta de la red monófasica a 220-240 y tienen salida trifásicas


----------

